

Show HN: Pizza HTTP status codes in honor of Pi Day :) - cmrnh
http://status.pizza

======
TheDong
Nice joke site, I like it!

Couple comments on improvements:

The '404' img src is relative so it does not work deeper than the top level.
Example: [http://status.pizza/broken/404](http://status.pizza/broken/404)

It would also be cool if someone savvy enough to find
[http://status.pizza/images/](http://status.pizza/images/) could just get a
directory index and look through them all at their leisure.

~~~
a3n
Challenge accepted.

$ mkdir ~/za

$ cd ~/za

$ for r in $(curl [http://savanttools.com/test-http-status-
codes](http://savanttools.com/test-http-status-codes) |egrep -oe "code=..."
|egrep -oe "...$"); do wget
"[http://status.pizza/images/$r.gif";](http://status.pizza/images/$r.gif";)
done

~~~
a3n
$ echo "<html><body>" >codez.html

$ for g in *.gif; do echo "<img src=$g>$g</img>" >>codez.html; done

$ echo "</body></html>" >>codez.html

